# FlashShield™: Simply the Safest, Inside and Out.



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

Corrugated stainless steel tubing, or CSST, was introduced as a safer, smarter alternative to black iron piping for natural gas and propane delivery in homes and businesses. It has increasingly gained traction among plumbing and HVAC installers over the years, due to the benefits it offers over black iron pipe and copper, including faster installation, reduced risk of leaks and less waste. However, while there are different brands of available on the market, it is important to note that not all CSST is created equal. 

When it comes to CSST, safety is of utmost importance. There is only one that offers proven protection from lighting strikes and electrical arc faults. FlashShield meets all industry standards for protection against lightning. In fact, it is the only one to meet ANSI LC 1 and ICC-ES PMG LC1027 performance standards. In addition, FlashShield has been proven to resist electrical current arcs greater than 600 volts, which means customers are protected from electrical hazards from both inside the home and out. 

FlashShield provides this unprecedented level of safety in layers. Its electrically insulative polymer cover protects the CSST from damage associated with electrical system failures and malfunctions. Its metallic shield and inner semi conductive polymer layer protect the CSST from greater voltage and current levels associated with lightning strikes near, or to, structures. And FlashShield’s multilayer jacket system provides protection from corrosive elements.

In addition, FlashShield’s patented XR3™ fitting offers an enhanced level of safety. It makes direct contact with the metal mesh, and features a shield-to-fitting feature to ensure electrical continuity. It provides a metal-to-metal seal, with no split rings, O-rings or gaskets. Its patented Jacket-Lock™ fitting eliminates exposed stainless steel beyond the nut, and all components are fully reusable. 

Gastite is committed to making continuous improvements to its technology to make it safer and easier to install. Through heavy investment in research & development, industry education and training for employees and installers, Gastite will continually evolve its offering to meet the needs of installers and homeowners. 









_Sponsored by: *Gastite*
Gastite provides corrugated stainless steel gas piping for propane and natural gas in commercial and residential applications. Gastite cuts labor cost when installed by a trained Gastite installer. Plus, Gastite offers the ideal underground gas piping system._


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thankfully one has to be certified from the Gastite mfg. in order to purchase these materials.

The article didn't mention bonding it. I advise customers to consult a licensed electrical contractor.

I'm not crazy about the stripping tool; it doesn't snap {lock} onto the CSST when it is being stripped, at least the tool that I have doesn't. It requires constant pressure while being rotated around the CSST.

I don't mind cutting and threading galvanized. Although I have installed a small amount of Flash Shield.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've always installed Trac (Counterstrike) Pipe.


----------



## alant (Mar 28, 2017)

I just went into business for myself not long ago. I decided i would not do any flexible gas pipe without having a electrical company bond it. It really only adds a couple hundred bucks to the job. Well worth the peace of mind. I just use the yellow wardflex. I also starting using the viega press fittings for black steel since i have the press tool. Amazing way to do gas pipe but still not practical in a tight crawlspace.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

FYI, The new "flash shield" does not require any type of bonding since it is shielded.

Now Traq pipe or anything with a yellow covering does require a #6 bond anywhere on the system. It does not have to be at the brass adapter for the piping. This has to go back to the panel and go to the "Bonding block" on a sub-panel. If you have only one main panel it could go to either the neutral or bonding block.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Correct, that's why Trac pipe changed to Counterstrike pipe. And it's easier to connect than Gastite.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Flexible SS tubing for gas is IMHO the worst product that has come out the plumbing industry ever due to the safety hazards. No need to reinvent the wheel when steel pipe is a tried and true method for gas.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

justme said:


> Flexible SS tubing for gas is IMHO the worst product that has come out the plumbing industry ever due to the safety hazards. No need to reinvent the wheel when steel pipe is a tried and true method for gas.


I would disagree. Yes it is more likely to be subject to damage. This is one reason the installation is most critical. "Strike Plates" when called for, vertical support techniques to allow for movement. Follow manufactures installation instructions (cutting, trimming, tightening, drilling, bending, not restricting movement). The single biggest positive is the reduction of joints in the overall project. Secondarily the time savings.

Granted the first of these were very susceptible to lighting, the newer products have eliminated that. I have seen that argument when PVC & ABS first came out.

I have a jurisdiction near me that has their own co-op power. They will not allow black pipe joints within walls, not even a coupling. Piping a second floor furnace means you have to cut a hole in the roof and send a solid section down to the basement, and run pipe overhead and drop down into the mech. closet from the attic, no swing joints unless secured at both ends so the joint can't move. Try that with blackiron.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

GAN said:


> I would disagree. Yes it is more likely to be subject to damage. This is one reason the installation is most critical. "Strike Plates" when called for, vertical support techniques to allow for movement. Follow manufactures installation instructions (cutting, trimming, tightening, drilling, bending, not restricting movement). The single biggest positive is the reduction of joints in the overall project. Secondarily the time savings.
> 
> Granted the first of these were very susceptible to lighting, the newer products have eliminated that. I have seen that argument when PVC & ABS first came out.
> 
> I have a jurisdiction near me that has their own co-op power. They will not allow black pipe joints within walls, not even a coupling. Piping a second floor furnace means you have to cut a hole in the roof and send a solid section down to the basement, and run pipe overhead and drop down into the mech. closet from the attic, no swing joints unless secured at both ends so the joint can't move. Try that with blackiron.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion, I will stand by black pipe as the safest option for gas piping, especially when your running 2 psi and 5 psi into someones home . CSST is no different than an appliance connector. The key factor in CSST is the human factor of installation and you have the low bidder installing it. EDIT * But I will add this, if in 5 years this newer CSST proves itself to be a safer option than the 1st generation of produce I reserve my right to change my mind lol.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted higher pressures will affect things on any poorly installed system. All around my area is low pressure. Across the river in Mo. they run high pressure. I have seen copper silver soldered lines ran there. Only copper you see here usually is on propane systems from the tank to the dwelling.

Years ago we were running 2" black iron in an attic of a nursing home ( 2 to 5lbs.), then regulators when we got to the equipment. Mandated to use a specific red colored pipe dope (can't recall the brand). Usually we use rector seal 5. Used a gear reduction threader, cleaned the pipe removed cutting oil. When we went to test the system. We had multiple leaks. We began to noticed the no matter what fitting the leak happened, it was always on the top of any horizontal run. Talk about ticked. Never did find out what was happening.


----------



## Tuckitin (May 30, 2018)

I've been hearing some wonderful things about Flash Shield. Never thought it would be something used in commercial builds though. I'll be investigating this further. Thanks for the share.


----------



## BostonP (Jun 29, 2018)

*MediTrac*



dhal22 said:


> I've always installed Trac (Counterstrike) Pipe.


Have you heard about their new product MediTrac? It's designed to be used to supply medical gas in healthcare facilities.It's the same manufacturer as Counterstrike but focused on the healthcare market.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

BostonP said:


> Have you heard about their new product MediTrac? It's designed to be used to supply medical gas in healthcare facilities.It's the same manufacturer as Counterstrike but focused on the healthcare market.


I have not. Great idea though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GAN said:


> Granted higher pressures will affect things on any poorly installed system. All around my area is low pressure. Across the river in Mo. they run high pressure. I have seen copper silver soldered lines ran there. Only copper you see here usually is on propane systems from the tank to the dwelling.
> 
> Years ago we were running 2" black iron in an attic of a nursing home ( 2 to 5lbs.), then regulators when we got to the equipment. Mandated to use a specific red colored pipe dope (can't recall the brand). Usually we use rector seal 5. Used a gear reduction threader, cleaned the pipe removed cutting oil. When we went to test the system. We had multiple leaks. We began to noticed the no matter what fitting the leak happened, it was always on the top of any horizontal run. Talk about ticked. Never did find out what was happening.























Wow. That must have been a real time-waster re-doing all those joints. Bad dies in the die head maybe? Or maybe that red pipe dope.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

GAN said:


> Granted higher pressures will affect things on any poorly installed system. All around my area is low pressure. Across the river in Mo. they run high pressure. I have seen copper silver soldered lines ran there. Only copper you see here usually is on propane systems from the tank to the dwelling.
> 
> Years ago we were running 2" black iron in an attic of a nursing home ( 2 to 5lbs.), then regulators when we got to the equipment. Mandated to use a specific red colored pipe dope (can't recall the brand). Usually we use rector seal 5. Used a gear reduction threader, cleaned the pipe removed cutting oil. When we went to test the system. We had multiple leaks. We began to noticed the no matter what fitting the leak happened, it was always on the top of any horizontal run. Talk about ticked. Never did find out what was happening.


Should have used Teflon tape then pipe dopeon the tape,no leaks that way


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

sparky said:


> Should have used Teflon tape then pipe dopeon the tape,no leaks that way


Couldn't it was in a nursing home & specced out with that sealant. Took a submittal to the Arc after the fail to change material.

We were thinking the sealant. Every" leak was on the top side of the piping/fitting. None on sides or bottom. Once we had Rectorseal 5 approved and re-worked the joints things held fine.


----------

